# Podium plans



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

Can anybody point me to some podium (lectern) plans?

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## Cincinnati (May 5, 2010)

*Lecturn or Podium?*

Rocky,

OK, first I have to be a bit anal because we need clarity. Are you talking about what a speaker places his/her lecture notes on, or what you stand on — the former is a lecturn, the latter is a podium.


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

Good point, Cincy. I should have said a lectern.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------

